# Creatine Monohydrate and Beta Alanine



## Chump16 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ok, trying to get back into some serious weight training.  Its been a long time away.

Back in the day (late 90's/early 2000's) I was at an NSCA conference and listened to a Dr. Jeff Stout, sport nutritionist who had a focus in strength training.  My takeaway was, he was quite enthusiastic about supplementing the combination of creatine monohydrate and beta alanine for strength athletes.

What are your opinions?
Is this still a thing or old news?
For those supplementing these any advice on dosage?
Any other info?

Thanks!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 8, 2018)

Beta Alanine will just make your butthole itch, creatine is more effective....


----------



## motown1002 (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't put your finger in there Juice.....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 8, 2018)

motown1002 said:


> Don't put your finger in there Juice.....



Gotta cloth it out with a wet wipe to give it that cooling sensation....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2018)

Supps like those don't make or break you. If you wanna try them go ahead probably won't hurt. Just have realistic expectations. Which is that roughly nothing will happen.


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Supps like those don't make or break you. If you wanna try them go ahead probably won't hurt. Just have realistic expectations. Which is that roughly nothing will happen.



Thanks Pillar.  Any sups that you would recommend? Or do you feel that way about all of them.

My deal is, at my age, the recovery is bitch.  So, just looking to train hard, get stronger, learn and do the right things

Thanks


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2018)

A 54 it can't hurt to get your testosterone levels checked. Low test=slower recovery. Although, if that's the only "symptom" you have......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2018)

Chump16 said:


> Thanks Pillar.  Any sups that you would recommend? Or do you feel that way about all of them.
> 
> My deal is, at my age, the recovery is bitch.  So, just looking to train hard, get stronger, learn and do the right things
> 
> Thanks



If you're a healthy guy there really isn't a supplement that is gonna aid in recovery significantly. You can try creatine it probably won't hurt. 

For better recovery think "active" and not "passive" recovery. What I mean is rather than eat a supplement try moving around. That in itself is restorative. 

Sore legs? Don't sit long. Walk. Jump. Move around.


----------



## Chump16 (Mar 9, 2018)

Thanks all.

I've already got blood work scheduled for April 2nd, so I'm going to see if they can test the T levels as well.

I'm very fortunate, I'm in the weight room all day long with teaching/coaching, so I am moving around all day.

Delayed muscle soreness lasts longer, hips, knees and shoulders ache, tendons are sore ..... takes all long time and several sets to get warmed up ...... but maybe thats normal old age stuff.  I just want to look like I merit being in a weight room all day


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

creatine is one of the most tested and effective supplements. Beta alanine is moreso shown to increase endurance in high rep ranges (where most strength athletes don't go anyways but could be beneficial still or for hypertrophy-range accessories).


----------

